# hong Kong girl seeks friends in ROMA



## creis421 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ciao!!!!

I am from Hong Kong and live in ROMA. Like to meet some new friends who speak English here. Maybe for language exchange, gelato...explore this lovely city. I speak English and Chinese, hope to hearing from you guys soon!


----------



## Jeremyrush (Oct 7, 2010)

*English i Rome*

Hi I am Jeremy would you like to chat ?




creis421 said:


> Ciao!!!!
> 
> I am from Hong Kong and live in ROMA. Like to meet some new friends who speak English here. Maybe for language exchange, gelato...explore this lovely city. I speak English and Chinese, hope to hearing from you guys soon!


----------



## rlao298 (Oct 14, 2010)

nice to meet you. i am from hong kong as well.


----------



## Jmerolla (Oct 15, 2010)

I just arrived in Rome as well and would love to meet some other expats living in the City. I am a 23 year old from New York. maybe we could meet for drinks/coffee this weekend some time?


----------



## rlao298 (Oct 14, 2010)

this coming weekend would be great!


----------

